

How Bloggers Comment System Lead to Being Mistaken For a Groupon Shill - rachelbaker
http://rachelbaker.me/2011/bloggers-comment-system-being-mistaken-groupon-shill-hacker-news/

======
wccrawford
Hmm... The problem is, that first bit DOES sound like she whole-heartedly
supports Groupon by calling it 'guaranteed'. Even after reading the entire
thing (not the shortened one) a few times, I wasn't sure what her stance was.

~~~
rachelbaker
Groupon is guaranteed marketing in the sense that people will purchase the
Groupon offer. Is Groupon the best and most effective marketing tool...that
will reach your target audience? No.

~~~
wccrawford
It's the vagueness of the original statement that is the problem. If you had
said 'Groupon is guaranteed to get customers to enter your building', then
that would be one thing. But you just said it was 'guaranteed marketing',
which probably means something different than you intended. It sounds like you
support them.

Personally, I think they have a good service, provided you know what you're
doing, know how you're going to keep these new customers, etc etc. If you
don't, it's a disaster waiting to happen.

